# My Panasonic TV remote works my PS3



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Discovered this completely by accident,but somehow my Panasonic Plasma remote is working some basic functions on the PS3. So far I know it works Play, pause, FF, RW, and pulls up the on screen options display. The only way I can think to explain it is perhaps its part of the Veria functions of the TV,however the TV shows there is no Veria link to other devices. I'm not complaining at all, but anyone have a clue?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

That's interesting because the PS3 is only controled via bluetooth natively. Unlesss you purchased an IR to bluetooth dongle at somepoint for the PS3, the Panasonic remote should/would NOT be able to control it what-so-ever.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> That's interesting because the PS3 is only controled via bluetooth natively. Unlesss you purchased an IR to bluetooth dongle at somepoint for the PS3, the Panasonic remote should/would NOT be able to control it what-so-ever.


 When you replied I thought DAH at 1st, because I do have one on one of my other PS3 system,but no IR to bluetooth device on this unit. The functions are mainly confined to the directorial and OK pad in the center of the the remote. The only other buttons working the PS3 are the return,exit,and sub-menu. The sub-menu brings up the on-screen options display and the OK button will select an item then pause and play when watching or listening to the av. Left and right FF and RW. I will take a look at my TV handbook and see what model the remote is as I can't find model# on the remote.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you connected via HDMI? It could be that commands are received and passed through the HDMI cable.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

dmspen said:


> Are you connected via HDMI? It could be that commands are received and passed through the HDMI cable.


That is how its working. I shut off the HDMI control on the PS3 and my TV remote stopped working it. I think it is a combination of the Viera link and the HDMI control of the PS3. There are 2 other PS3s in the house that I think are the same model. I have tried it on 1 of them which is connected to a Philips TV and the Philips remote doesn't work the PS3. The other is connected to a Vizio. I will try it later when then night shift worker asleep in the room with it wakes. I think this Vizio may have CEC (HDMI CONTROL) functions.


----------

